
Show HN: Cor - the language of the web - yosbelms
http://yosbelms.github.io/cor
======
yosbelms
A language that compiles to javascript. Focused on simplicity, productivity
and organization. Designed for large application development.

------
xrstf
"..., thinked to" should probably be "..., meant to / aimed at / focussed on".

~~~
yosbelms
just a play on words

------
fiatjaf
Is it possible to use Javascript libraries from Cor?

~~~
yosbelms
yes, it is possible. It is primarily designed to run in the browser.

You can use every javascript library out there, through CommonJS using "use"
statement, or using globals.

------
fiatjaf
The syntax feels like Go, but without types.

~~~
yosbelms
You got it. Cor borrows from Go, C# and Python(its philosophy). The idea
behind is to take the simplest parts of the those language syntaxes, combine
it, and make a new one focused on productivity and readability.

